# Lip balm shrink wrap



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a heat gun. I made a stand with holes drilled to hold a few dozen. I put the tubes in, slip the sleeves on and a couple of passes with the heat gun and they are all done. MUCH better than a hair dryer. any hardware store will have one.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool the lib balm well before you do this.


----------



## TwinkieBee (Feb 21, 2011)

I use the ol hair dryer. I just set it on low speed and high heat. It takes about 10-20 seconds to heat up, then it shrinks quickly and perfectly, but a heat gun sounds much faster. I've had my hair dryer for at least 10 years and even using it with the lib balm it still works beautifully.


----------



## Angela Spires (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been making lip balm for quite a while and was so glad I got a heat gun. I have a pie plate just for this, I do up a bunch that will fit flat, zap them and then give the pan a little roll and zap them again.


----------



## Ohiobeek (Sep 14, 2010)

I found this website that sells actual labels for lip balm. They have a couple of styles that have perforation so you can seal the cap without using shrink wrap. We are going to give them a try. Here is the link http://www.onlinelabels.com/lip-balm-labels.htm


----------



## Don'tWorryBeeHappy (May 13, 2011)

Ohiobeek said:


> I found this website that sells actual labels for lip balm. They have a couple of styles that have perforation so you can seal the cap without using shrink wrap. We are going to give them a try. Here is the link http://www.onlinelabels.com/lip-balm-labels.htm


Ohio, did you use the labels from onlinelabels.com? We ordered a bunch and when we got them in, we found they barely stick to the plastic tubes. They come off with the slightest touch.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I had the same problem with their labels not holding


----------

